# jiu-jitsu technique photos/clips



## cdhall (Dec 23, 2002)

I just found this site and it has photos and video clips of some of the holds and maneuvers.

http://bjj.org/

This is great for me.  I don't get out much... so I don't what some of these are.  I'm going to look through it after the Holidays.

I know you guys must know about it here in this forum, but I'm usually only in the Kenpo forums and wanted to post this so it could be easily found.  If this has been posted already I'm sure a Mod can move it or something.  

FYI though if you have not seen it.  If there are others out there feel free to contact me or post a reply.  Happy Holidays everyone.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

Lots of techniques at that site!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 28, 2002)

Ya you can try fighttrainer.com to


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

ITs a Gracie site this bjj.org , i think it does a great cover for beginners, and refresh some manuevers to olders


----------

